# Cuban merciless on fellow Cuban



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I thought after a rough swim for 90 miles and years of exile, the last thing a fellow Cuban would do on another is wreck his home.

Joe, aka Lenguamor, laid an old fashioned butt beating on me. That was literally a long cross country bomb if ever one. Opened what was left of my mailbox on Friday to find this:

Here is the damage
'06 PL Panetella
'06 RyJ Short Churchill
'81 Flor de Cano Selectos
'05 H. Upmann Mag 50 EL
'06 Monte Robusto EL



In addition, these two pins, one of our flag and the other, well, that other one, to be worn by me at the next annual "Viva Che Guevara" South Florida parade, or, I can wear it to monthly "Che Rules" club meetings. :r



Joe,
That was too kind.
My sincere thanks.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

wow, NICE HIT! some great sticks here, enjoy em!

stearns


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice hit there :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Great hit, very nice choice :tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Joe fights dirty.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

A beast of a hit!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Lets start planning payback Carlos


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Lets start planning payback Carlos


Start?
Here is a hint:
He loves the same thing you, my dad and I treasure.
Let the games begin.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

The Death Tongue takes no prisoners.
Period. :tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> Lets start planning payback Carlos





Blueface said:


> Start?
> Here is a hint:
> He loves the same thing you, my dad and I treasure.
> Let the games begin.


:r Don't do it. Like I said to Darrel, (which, reading his posts more I'm beginning to regret) I'll bomb you so hard your whole family will smoke.

:mn


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Well done Joe!! You've made my day bombing those two Cubans!! :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Made in Dade said:


> Lets start planning payback Carlos


Count me in:ss

Joe is the man!!!

Great work!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Another nice hit by Joe!!!:tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Another great hit, Joe. Mikey and Carlos had it coming.

scottie


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Another excellent hit, Joe! I know Carlos will never take the Che pin off! :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Another excellent hit, Joe! I know Carlos will never take the Che pin off! :r


Tom,
If I ever decide to wear this bikini, it will match.:r










Or this one.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> :r Don't do it. Like I said to Darrel, (which, reading his posts more I'm beginning to regret) I'll bomb you so hard your whole family will smoke.
> 
> :mn


Gosh, golly gee, Carlos... He sounds wrathful...


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

Great looking hit... Tough choice which to smoke first!!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> If I ever decide to wear this bikini, it will match.:r


Mmmm...I could convert her.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> :r Don't do it. Like I said to Darrel, (which, reading his posts more I'm beginning to regret) I'll bomb you so hard your whole family will smoke.
> 
> :mn


I think Carlos's whole family *does* smoke. :r

PS ... you *should* regret what you posted on my thread, Brother.  :gn


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I think Carlos's whole family *does* smoke. :r
> 
> PS ... you *should* regret what you posted on my thread, Brother.  :gn


Too late to plead for mercy?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Too late to plead for mercy?


From me? Yes. I've made up my mind. You ever met a Puerto Rican who *wasn't* stubborn? What about a Taurus? Well ... I'm both. :hn

You've got a few weeks to get your affairs in order -- I have a move to make.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

The Professor said:


> From me? Yes. I've made up my mind. You ever met a Puerto Rican who *wasn't* stubborn? What about a Taurus? Well ... I'm both. :hn
> 
> You've got a few weeks to get your affairs in order -- I have a move to make.


I never knew that PRs were into astrology, Dokk......

Interesting.....

:chk:bn:mn


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> From me? Yes. I've made up my mind. You ever met a Puerto Rican who *wasn't* stubborn? What about a Taurus? Well ... I'm both. :hn
> 
> You've got a few weeks to get your affairs in order -- I have a move to make.


*sigh*

Guess I have to gather my El Mejor Espresso's for battle.

:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> From me? Yes. I've made up my mind. You ever met a Puerto Rican who *wasn't* stubborn? What about a Taurus? Well ... I'm both. :hn
> 
> You've got a few weeks to get your affairs in order -- I have a move to make.


I gots yo back dawg:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

The Professor said:


> From me? Yes. I've made up my mind. You ever met a Puerto Rican who *wasn't* stubborn? What about a Taurus? Well ... I'm both. :hn
> 
> You've got a few weeks to get your affairs in order -- I have a move to make.


Well,
I now know of two Cubans looking to bitch slap him back. One of us is a Taurus also. Don't know about Mikey but wouldn't that be a pisser if he is also.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Well,
> I now know of two Cubans looking to bitch slap him back. One of us is a Taurus also. Don't know about Mikey but wouldn't that be a pisser if he is also.


:r Suddenly the skies over the PNW turn dark.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I just "consolidated" into 3 vinotemps...


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Mmmm...I could convert her.


I agree. the girl with the face. I perfer more onion in the Kaboose.

I perfer this one...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

:dr


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I agree. the girl with the face. I perfer more onion in the Kaboose.
> 
> I perfer this one...


:tu You're not the papichulo for nothing!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Papichulo said:


> > She'd be a lousy goalie.
> > Even I could shoot a puck through that five-hole. :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> Papichulo said:
> 
> 
> > > She'd be a lousy goalie.
> ...


----------

